# NE FL Skinny Water/Duck Boat



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

This is my 18' Prodigy with a Mud Buddy 4500 motor on it. Drafts 4" and runs 28 loaded down with 2 guys (I am 245 lbs myself). Mud in the marshes no problems... run right through it. Poles well too. Enjoy.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Sick boat! How do you like the Hydroturf and how long have you had it?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Had it since August. The hydroturf is great. Doesn't fade, tough, doesn't slip and no peeling. The poling platform has it too.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice rig


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like the perfect blast n cast rig!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice.  That is the most ducks I've seen in one pile this season.  How did the Hydroturf act when coated with mud?  I think I want to go that route, but I worry the Hydroturf will hold mud especially up here where it freezes at night.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice rig I like duck hunting but a white TM. Can't you get that thing camoed


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice !!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

The hydroturf does awesome. You can spray marsh mud out of it with a water hose no problem. It's a must for an duck boat. As for the white trolling motor... Take it off when hunting or cover it up. Not hard to do.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> The hydroturf does awesome. You can spray marsh mud out of it with a water hose no problem. It's a must for an duck boat. As for the white trolling motor... Take it off when hunting or cover it up. Not hard to do.


Thanks!

Nate


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet rig!!! Best of both worlds!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks totally badassed


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

How does the mud buddy hold up in a chop and salt water? Nice boat I have been looking at gator trax with a mud buddy but worried about afternoon icw chop.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

The motor does great in the salt water. That's mainly what I only run it in. Just spray the boat off and the motor when you get home and I occasionally spray some corrosion X on moving parts. The whole thing being painted helps too. If you just maintenance the motor and rinse it off you'll never see rust. My motor still looks brand new. 

As far as the boat. For an flat bottom with a tapered v bow it handles some chop well. I've hunted/fished out of a gator trax for years. If you honestly want the best mud/hunting boat out there you really need to look at Prodigy. Chad the owner used to deal mud buddy's and started building his own boats. Has a full operation up in Jasper GA and builds completely custom boats. Gator trax can't touch what Prodigy can bring to the table. No one else in that market can.Trust me. 

Check them out on fb. Search Prodigy Boats

Or

Www.prodigyboats.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks what I should have asked was how does the surface drive handle the chop? When you hit a wave does the prop loose contact with the water? Kinda like a jet foot because it's at the surface of the water. I will check out prodigy. excell has some nice mud boats too.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Casacola,

The surface drive does great in chop. It comes with a mercury trim on it so that makes life a lot easier as well. The prop pushes the boat the best about 1/3-1/2 way out of the water once you get on plane as well. Also if you hit a rock, oyster bed, log, etc the thick steel skeg protects the 12" prop from damage and the handle floats so it wont rip your arm out of socket when you hit something. Those motors can run through just about anything you wanna run it through.... trust me.


I've looked at excel boats as well and they are nice, but heavy and you can not even come close to customizing them like you can with a Prodigy. I have researched all of the top brands and you will not be disappointed. Call Chad and tell him you talked with Andrew from Jacksonville. PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

After looking at the website I have to agree that is a nice boat. Much nicer than gator traxx. Surface drive motors with power t/t are awseome.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Sweet rig man! I think you will love what I have in the works. Stay tuned for release in about 6 months it is right up your alley


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Not to derail. Swampfox. How's that HB coming?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

May be in the water this weekend if weather holds out.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

What are you building now? I love those ECC Lostmens. Howd you like it? Im sure you cant complain about the Hells Bay though..



> Sweet rig man! I think you will love what I have in the works. Stay tuned for release in about 6 months it is right up your alley


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

Whats the bottom width on your hull? I am having a rig just like that built for ducks/reds


----------

